# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing continues to be good in all parts of Devils Lake. Anglers are finding 
a lot of smaller nice eating sized fish with some larger ones mixed in. While 
most anglers are now fishing deeper, some anglers are doing well cranking the 
shallows as well. Some of the better presentations have been working sunken 
roads or rocky points with bottom bouncers with spinners, slip bobbering in the 
trees, drifting shallower flats or rocky points with lindy rigs, or trolling 
old shorelines or rocky points with deeper running cranks or smaller cranks on 
leadcore. Those cranking the shallows are finding fish on windswept, rocky 
shorelines or pitching cranks around well defined weedbeds. While anglers are 
reporting fish in most all parts of the lake, the better areas have been 
Pelican Lake, the Golden Highway, Holy Bay, Ziebach's Pass, Doc Hagens, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Point, Concrete Bay, Mattern's Ridge, Stromme's, Fougty's Point, 
& Birkland's Point. Small schools of white bass are being found scattered 
around the lake. Some of the better shore spots for bass have been the highway 
to Grahams Island, Hwy 281, and the corner of 57 & 20. Shore fisherman are 
reporting good catches of walleyes and pike around the bridges, along Hwy 281 
near Minnewaukan, Hwy 19 at the north end of Creel Bay, and Hwy 57 from the 
dike to Acorn Ridge. Best action is in the early morning and evening hours. 
Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

